# how to enable DHCP?



## Gweek (Aug 7, 2007)

ok...so hear is my story. i baught a computer a week ago ago (see my computer specs) and the day i baught it i was able to access the internet but now, after trying to install the zonealarm dl, it failed and i have not been able to get onto the internet since. now, it says that my computer is connected to a network but i can not actually access a web page. when i do ipconfig/all this is what i get:


C:\Users\GWeek>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : GWeek-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : san.rr.com

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : san.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-7E-46-B1-1B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::e0a4:6184:73a8:4b1e%9(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.102(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, August 08, 2007 4:29:53 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, August 09, 2007 4:29:52 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 151001470
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 66.75.164.90
66.75.164.89
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : san.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8038 PCI-E Fast Ethernet
Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-24-26-4B-EE
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : san.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.san.rr.com
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.1.102%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 66.75.164.90
66.75.164.89
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Now, when i look at this computer that im using i see that the DHCP is enabled in all areas. So...is the DHCP the problem? if not what do you think?


----------



## skinnywhiteboy (Jan 26, 2001)

Well seeming as how right after you installed a firewall, all of a sudden you can't access the Internet, it is a very good possibility that Zone Alarm is the culprit. I would definately look closer and see how it's configured. Another thing you can try would be to disable Zone Alarm, and then see if you have access the Internet. That would tell you for sure.


----------



## Gweek (Aug 7, 2007)

well thats the thing, zonealrm didn't actually install and there is no trace of it in my system. halfway through the dl my computer crashed and nothing has worked since.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Well you have a DHCP address already but you really don't need that IPv6 stuff.
Start by uninstalling that.
1. Open Command Prompt.

2. At the command prompt, type ipv6 uninstall, and then press ENTER.


----------



## skinnywhiteboy (Jan 26, 2001)

What OS are you running?? Vista??


----------



## Gweek (Aug 7, 2007)

after typing "ipv6 uninstall" it says its not recognized as an internal or external command.

vista, yes. my computer stuff is under my profile. 

is there anyway to put have vista set itself back to all default settings?


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Go to the properties of the network adapter and uncheck IPv6 and hit ok.

And then unistall ZA or learn to properly configure it.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

netsh interface
ipv6 uninstall


----------

